

Alleged UK File-Sharers Better Armed and Ready To Fight Ben Dover - nefarioustim
http://torrentfreak.com/alleged-uk-file-sharers-better-armed-and-ready-to-fight-ben-dover-120723/

======
Mordor
Well, I guess O2 can't expect to be growing their broadband any time soon...

